# AVS Forum's Top 7 Blu-ray Players



## skehoe


As far as source devices in your home theater are concerned, nothing is as good as a Blu-ray player and Blu-ray discs. These discs offer superior picture and sound quality over high-definition broadcast, cable, or satellite TV as well as all online streamed and downloaded content. Best of all, many Blu-ray players are well under $200.



The basic digital performance of most Blu-ray players is about equal—the differences lie in the analog-audio outputs (if any) and the feature set. All of them can play Blu-ray discs as well as DVDs and audio CDs and all the various recordable formats, but some also play the high-resolution audio discs known as SACD and DVD-Audio, which isn't important unless you're a diehard audiophile. Many players can also play 3D Blu-ray discs, and some of those players have two HDMI outputs, which is important if your AV receiver cannot pass 3D video information from the player to the TV. In this case, you connect one of the outputs to the receiver for audio and the other output directly to the TV for video.



Even though Blu-ray discs are the best available source of audio and video content, many people also like to access online-streaming material, perhaps because they don't have something on disc, or it's just more convenient sometimes. Many Blu-ray players include a suite of streaming apps that provide access to YouTube, Netflix, Vudu, and many other online providers. If this is important to you, make sure the player you're considering provides access to the online sources to which you've subscribed. To facilitate online streaming, many players provide WiFi as well as an Ethernet port, but I always recommend using a hard-wired Ethernet connection if possible because it's more reliable for media streaming than WiFi.



Another application for Ethernet and WiFi is streaming content from computers and other servers connected to your home's local-area network. In this case, the player needs to be compatible with the DLNA (Digital Living Network Association) standard.



All players can upscale lower resolutions, such as standard-def DVDs, to 1080p, and some do it better than others. And some players now provide upscaling to Ultra High Definition (UHD), which has a pixel resolution of 3840x2160—four times the number of pixels in conventional high definition (1920x1080). This is often called "4K," which is a marketing misnomer, but the term has stuck, so you will see often see "4K upscaling" touted as a feature. It's not important unless you have a UHD (4K) display, which already upscales HD to UHD, so I wouldn't worry about this particular feature.



The Blu-ray players in this buying guide were selected as the best models available in 2013 by consulting various review outlets such as CNET and Consumer Reports as well as AVS reviews and owner threads and a special call out to members for their top picks.



*Panasonic DMP-BDT230 (MSRP $130)*







This relatively inexpensive player is very highly regarded by many AVS members, and it offers many great features, including 3D, 2D-to-3D conversion, SD-card slot and USB port, many online apps, a web browser, built-in WiFi, DLNA compatibility, and Miracast, which lets you stream content from an Android mobile device. It's also a Consumer Reports Best Buy. But it has no analog-audio outputs (not a big deal in my book), and CNET's review reports that the player displays undefeatable ads while browsing for new apps.



*Scott Says:* That many AVS members can't be wrong, but beware of the extra ads.







*Sony BDP-S5100 (MSRP $140)*







At about the same list price as the Panasonic DMP-BDT230, the Sony BDP-S5100 is another AVS favorite among budget Blu-ray players, and it's also a Consumer Reports Best Buy—and according to CNET, it doesn't push unwanted ads at you. Otherwise, it has most of the same features, including 3D, 2D-to-3D conversion, USB port (no SD-card slot), many online apps, web browser, built-in WiFi, DLNA compatibility, and an iOS/Android app called TV SideCast that lets you stream content from an iOS or Android mobile device. Like the BDT230, the S5100 has no analog-audio outputs, but unlike the Panasonic, it can play SACDs. I've seen it online for as little as $80.



*Scott Says:* This is a superb budget-friendly Blu-ray player, especially at the deep discounts being offered these days.







*Sony PlayStation 3 (MSRP 12 GB: $200, 250 GB: $250, 500 GB: $300)*






Many gamers already have a PS3, and most of them realize they also have one of the most highly regarded Blu-ray players ever—in fact, the latest version is the only product in CNET's current list of best Blu-ray players. Now in its fifth generation—dubbed Super Slim—the PS3 is available in three configurations with 12 GB of solid-state storage or 250 or 500 GB of hard-disk space. That storage capacity lets you download movies, TV shows, and games from the PlayStation Store in addition to streaming from a variety of online sources.




The PS3 is a killer Blu-ray player with 3D, WiFi, DLNA, a web browser, USB ports, SACD playback, and an optional breakout cable with component-video and left and right analog-audio outputs. As in previous generations, there is no IR sensor for conventional remotes (its remote uses Bluetooth), and the Cross-Media Bar (XMB) user interface is definitely not my favorite.



*Scott Says:* If you're a gamer as well as a movie buff, the PlayStation 3 is a no-brainer—it's two of your favorite devices in one!







*Sony BDP-S790 (MSRP $250)*







Another fave among AVS members is the Sony BDP-S790. It offers all the features of the BDP-S5100 and adds several more, such as dual HDMI outputs, left and right analog-audio outputs (no multichannel 5.1 or 7.1 analog outs), Skype video chat with optional webcam, and UHD/4K upscaling. It also provides a special noise-reduction circuit that cleans up highly compressed online content. I've seen it online for as little as $175.



*Scott Says:* A fine player from a fine company, with lots of great features, especially dual HDMI outputs and noise reduction for online content.







*Pioneer Elite BDP-62FD (MSRP $399)*







This player has most features of the more-expensive Oppo BDP-103, including true universal playback of Blu-ray 2D and 3D, DVD, CD, SACD, and DVD-Audio along with a variety of audio and video file formats from a USB device or a LAN-connected server via DLNA. Also like the Oppo, it incorporates a Marvell Qdeo video processor. On the other hand, the Pioneer has no analog-audio outputs, nor does it provide UHD upscaling, and a WiFi adapter costs extra. Still, it's a great player, and it can be found discounted for as little as $200! If you have a compatible Pioneer receiver, the BDP-62FD incorporates proprietary technologies to enhance the quality of compressed audio and video.



*Scott Says:* If you want performance and features that mostly rival the Oppo BDP-103 for less, this is it—an especially good choice if you have a compatible Pioneer receiver.







*Oppo BDP-103 (MSRP $499)*






The BDP-103 is one of the few truly universal players that can play any shiny 5-inch disc you put into them, including Blu-ray (2D and 3D), DVD, CD, SACD, and DVD-Audio in addition to various file formats from a USB device or LAN-connected server via DLNA. It provides 2D-to-3D conversion, dual HDMI outputs, 7.1-channel analog-audio outputs, lots of streaming apps, WiFi, and UHD upscaling as well as HDMI and MHL (Mobile High-definition Link) inputs, which lets you connect other devices as additional sources. The Marvell Qdeo video processor is one of the best in the business, and a dual-core CPU makes for very fast load times. And unlike most Blu-ray players on the market today, it's built like a tank.




A new version of the BDP-103, called the BDP-103D, incorporates Darbee video-enhancement technology for $100 more than the base model. Darbee processing does a great job enhancing an already superb image, so unless you already have a standalone Darbee Darblet, the extra $100 is worth it.



*Scott Says:* As Blu-ray players go, the BDP-103 expensive, but it's just about everyone's favorite, and with good reason. In fact, it's my reference player.







*Oppo BDP-105 (MSRP $1199)*







This is the BDP-103 on audio steroids. It has all the features of the 103 with upgraded analog-audio outputs (including stereo XLR balanced outs) and an ESS Sabre32 DAC (digital-to-analog converter) that can also be applied to an incoming USB datastream.



*Scott Says:* If you're an audiophile for whom money is no object, this is the best of the best.


----------



## Player3

Proud owner of the Oppo BDP-105. My dream player!
Great list.


----------



## repete66211

As an audiophile for whom money is no object I opted for Lexicon's latest Blu-ray player, whose feature set is identical to an Oppo but which costs $3,000 more.

Just kidding. Being a gamer the PS3 has served me well. I have been looking for every opportunity to add an Oppo but I just can't justify it. I love the dual HDMI outs...and I have always wanted to play around with the Darbee....


----------



## Phrehdd

I use the Oppo BDP-103. It does a great job and also serves up various media files from my NAS.

Candidly, I think it might be time for AVS to look at combo units that are not sold as Blu Ray players as they too can do extremely well on playing discs and serving up media. First that comes to mind are the Dune Media players (the models with the Blu Ray player included). Some reviews consider them as good or better than typical brand name players.


----------



## Roganslaf

i Like my Denon 3313 it does the job nicely


----------



## Chise

I have to go with the Oppo103,but they are two other Panasonic bluray players are better than 230, I like 330 and BDT-500.


----------



## mcd4959

I second the thumbs up on the Denon DBT-3313. Great picture and sound, plays all formats. Expensive, yes, but worth it IMO.


----------



## BNestico

Gimme a PS3 all day long.


----------



## kbeam418

PS3 is a great blu-ray player, if you don't sit close to it because they can get loud.


----------



## Walter White

OPPO BDP-105. For BD and CD via XLR. Love it.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

I have the Panasonic DMP-BDT321 and love it


----------



## Skytrooper

Have an Oppo BDP-83 and later got a PS3 for gaming. Great picture on both, but I use the Oppo for Blu Rays because my older receiver has no HDMI inputs. I use the 7.1 analog inputs of my receiver. The analog audio is fantastic. No need for me to upgrade to anything newer as I am totally satisfied in what I got.


----------



## rr6966

I have the Oppo BDP-103 & Sony BDP-S790, both are great players!


----------



## Lethean

I'm really tempted to drop the money on a S790 but I already have a PS3. As such, I'm a little concerned there would be no discernible difference in PQ.


----------



## ComradeBrehznev

Which blu-ray player will remember my last 5 discs and restart where I left off, even of course after powering off or changing discs????????????


----------



## Bukley

Love my Panasonic blu-ray player!!!


----------



## cjvnyc

I bought a Sony S5100 for $85 delivered to door. It's been a perfect player so far, including 3D, and is absolutely superb on audio CDs. Remarkable value proposition.


----------



## havok2022

I have the Pioneer 62FD, mainly because I wanted the Oppo but couldn't swing it right now. I was able to get the Pioneer for $100 open box from Best Buy and couldn't pass it up. The picture is great, but MAN that player is buggy as all hell. Someone at Pioneer needs to do some serious work on the firmware and fix all the issues. Oppo 103D would be the player I would buy today if money were no issue. I can't see needing the extra features the 105 offers.


----------



## esdwa

PS3 was my 1st standalone BD player. I still plays movies well. Funny, I never use it for anything else, I am not gamer either.


----------



## madaudio

Bought my Oppo BDP 95 about 10 months before the Oppo 105 came out - Grrrrrrrr!
Had a Denon 2200 before that (for DVDs, CDs, SACDs, and DVD-As -not blu-ray, plus a Pansonic bdp80).
The Oppo 95 did everything the other two did combined, but - GREAT PICTURE, and even BETTER sound through the analogue outs, for both 2-channel CD's, and surround SACD's or DVD-As. (and, for that matter, blu-ray surround sound).
If my Denon had not died (non-opening tray) I probably would have stayed with it, just wish that, if it had to die, it could have waited until the Oppo 105 came out.
But apart from performance (picture and sound quality both) the other point about Oppo which I think beats every other brand hands down - GREAT customer service, firmware updates etc.
(and APOLOGIES for all the CAPS!!!)


----------



## madaudio

Meant to add, I play all my ripped CDs and ripped DVD-As (FLAC lossless format), and recorded TV Videos, from a hard drive connected to the back USB port of the Oppo - very convenient, and as good as, or better than, playing the original shiny discs.


----------



## TosaPete

I don't know how anyone can put up with the ads on the Panasonic - that and the awful navigation. I returned mine the day after I bought it. Bought the Sony BDP-S5100 and have been very happy with it. Good buy for the money.


----------



## bsd107

The PS3 info is incorrect - none of them produced in the last 4-5 years will play SACDs. Neither the Slim nor the Super Slim will do it. Only the very early Phat models (60GB & 20GB) will. (Maybe the 40GB Phat will, but every Phat model after that dropped it. It's due to the optical drive, not firmware.


----------



## Bix

I was about to post the same thing as bsd107. SACD playback was gone by early 2007 as a cost-cutting move. You can still get SACD playback (including DSD bitstreaming over HDMI to receivers that support it) in some of the Sony $100 Blu-Ray players.

Also: The annual Black Friday bundle for the PS3 is always awesome. This year it's the 250 GB model w/ The Last of Us and Batman: Arkham Origins for $200.

Also I'm not sure what people complaining about ads in the PS3 are talking about. Yeah, the PSN Store has ads. Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Justin Morgan

You can turn off the ads in the Panasonic DMP-BDT230 through its menu. Sucks that they are enabled by default, though.


----------



## onge65

Hello, I’m looking for some advice. I own and love my Marantz 9500 sacd/dvd player. I also own a Panasonic DMP BD T220 blu ray player. I listen to lots of music and also watch a few movies a week when I have time. I have been thinking about selling my current players and purchasing a new Oppo 103 or 105 player. I have a nice Vizzo led tv. Here is my question should I bother with a new player or stay with what I have. Is there really any benefit? Thank you for your input.


----------



## Kele

Not a 2013 model, but the Panasonic BDT-500 can still be had... for those like me who have an older preamp (receiver) without HDMI. The 500's 7.1 analog outs allow me to experience lossless sound tracks via the preamp's muli-channel analog-ins. It's not an Oppo, but it's a bargain. Beware Cinavia, however (no Master Audio/TrueHD via the USB jack or via streaming).


----------



## AVfile

Among several players I have the BDT-500 and like its build quality (considering price; it's no Oppo) and quiet smooth operation.

Just picked up the Sony 5100 for my friend's Sony 4K TV. What a bargain (at C$90 on sale) for a 3D WiFi player! It does everything and was surprised to see SACD support (not even mentioned on the box any more these days) at this price. My only (minor) complaint is the captive power cord.


----------



## mark haflich

Sony has a new one coming out in January. Model number yet unknown to replace the BDP-S790. I know I am really going to like it because it will be the one I choose and it will be a new toy and Santa wouldn't screw this kid and bring him anything but something first rate. BTW Prototype 4K disc players are already out there and my coming new I am in love with Sony will be tossed as soon as a 4K backward compatible player hits the market. Advice to the wise. Buy a cheap Panasonic if you need a new player now (there are several beter than the one Scott recommended but how can anyone possibly stay on top of all the models and brands). I use a cheap Panasonic and am in love with it. It plays all my DVDs and Blurays, the video is great, it plays 3D ones too, and a big bonus there is sound too. Who would of thought a tiny silver disc could do all this when shoved into a cheap plastic box?


----------



## DnBStravinsky

Where is the Marantz UD7007..........?


----------



## SAMUEL67

Love My ps3 slim 500gb. great for bd movies and streaming. dvds as well.


----------



## VegasSmitty

*I have backed-up all my movies and my Samsung BD-C5500 plays them without any Cinavia BS.*


----------



## East Glenn

I have the Yamaha BD-A1020 and love it. Great picture and sound and a universal player to boot. SACDs sound fantastic.


----------



## pacman9270

I own both the s790 and BDT-500. Both are phenomenal players.


----------



## steve1971

The Sony BDP S6200. The best Blu ray player to be released by Sony yet! Love my 6200.


----------



## JonyB

Hey guys would love some advice on which "budget" blu ray player I should buy 

I've got the sony 6200, panasonic 360 and panasonic 460 (not sure what the differences are between the two panas) and the samsung h6500 all in the mix 

Question is which one should I go for or am I missing any other players that should be in the mix in the same price range 

All I care about is to get the best possible picture and audio 

Not apps, features etc 

Thanks in advance to anyone who could help out


----------



## tgm1024

cjvnyc said:


> I bought a Sony S5100 for $85 delivered to door. It's been a perfect player so far, including 3D, and is absolutely superb on audio CDs. Remarkable value proposition.


Yes, if you can deal with the hokey pyramid shape. I like to stack components, even if they're not structurally sound. This thing has to go on top of everything no matter what. Plus, if you sneeze in the wrong direction, it scratches.


----------



## steve1971

tgm1024 said:


> Yes, if you can deal with the hokey pyramid shape. I like to stack components, even if they're not structurally sound. This thing has to go on top of everything no matter what. Plus, if you sneeze in the wrong direction, it scratches.



tgm I agree 100% with you on the "if you sneeze in the wrong direction, it scratches" thing. I had that issue with my 5100 and so I don't even touch my 6200 unless there is a lot of dust on it. Then I take my feather duster to it because if you use anything else to clean it scratches. I'm looking into buying an Oppo at the end of the year.


----------



## tgm1024

steve1971 said:


> tgm I agree 100% with you on the "if you sneeze in the wrong direction, it scratches" thing. I had that issue with my 5100 and so I don't even touch my 6200 unless there is a lot of dust on it. Then I take my feather duster to it because if you use anything else to clean it scratches. I'm looking into buying an Oppo at the end of the year.


I studied my parent's BDP and tried to figure out how the heck plastic could be so soft, or if it was something to do with the fine lines they etched into it to make it have a particular sheen.

Whatever it is, it's an ergonomic disaster.


----------



## zhenya01

Great selection of players! I have PS3 in the living room and Oppo BDP-93 in the theater. Can't beat PS3 for the money vs. how many features it's offering (including streaming). Oppo gives better CD playback vs. PS3, but obviously for more money. Had Sony (my parents still have it) - also an excellent player, although I'd pick PS3 over the dedicated player if there is a choice.


----------



## bobpaule

DnBStravinsky said:


> Where is the Marantz UD7007..........?


As much as I love my UD9004, it is strictly an analog out audio player with HDMI feeding a secondary display for track info.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PS3 rules, a Harmony remote controls mine with this:


----------



## Invader3

FWIW, we got my in-laws the Sony S5100 model for Christmas this past year. I think I paid like $90 for it at Best Buy. They had an old Onkyo DVD player that was dying. The Sony was a huge step up for them...slim profile, and I would say it had excellent picture quality on their LCD TV. Very user friendly interface, similar to the PS3.

I currently own two PS3s that I use in my two HT systems, and see no reason to upgrade right now. 3D doesn't interest me much.


----------



## tgm1024

Invader3 said:


> FWIW, we got my in-laws the Sony S5100 model for Christmas this past year. I think I paid like $90 for it at Best Buy. They had an old Onkyo DVD player that was dying. The Sony was a huge step up for them...slim profile, and I would say it had excellent picture quality on their LCD TV. Very user friendly interface, similar to the PS3.
> 
> I currently own two PS3s that I use in my two HT systems, and see no reason to upgrade right now. 3D doesn't interest me much.


Just out of curiosity, have you seen an FPR 3D TV? FWIW, I've heard a few times comments similar to "I never really loved 3D before until I got a _passive _3D TV".


----------



## Invader3

tgm1024 said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you seen an FPR 3D TV? FWIW, I've heard a few times comments similar to "I never really loved 3D before until I got a _passive _3D TV".


Honestly, no I haven't. I'll have to check one out sometime. I have no plans to upgrade in the near future though. We have a 65" Panasonic in our basement that can do 3D...just haven't bothered to buy the expensive glasses you need to utilize it.


----------



## tgm1024

Invader3 said:


> Honestly, no I haven't. I'll have to check one out sometime. I have no plans to upgrade in the near future though. We have a 65" Panasonic in our basement that can do 3D...just haven't bothered to buy the expensive glasses you need to utilize it.


With quality FPR display and decent glasses (it's one of the few things my current TV does very well), the picture is smooth as silk, and very easy on the neuro-optics.


----------



## Cloverleaf

Can I shout out the Cambridge Audio BD752 ? Equal video quality and better sound quality than the Oppo 105, for Oppo 103 money (well this side of the pond anyway) .


----------



## tgm1024

Invader3 said:


> Honestly, no I haven't. I'll have to check one out sometime. I have no plans to upgrade in the near future though. We have a 65" Panasonic in our basement that can do 3D...just haven't bothered to buy the expensive glasses you need to utilize it.


Understood. One thing you probably already know: quality FPR glasses are fairly cheap. I have a dozen or so. When my LEGO 3D movie arrives, the family room will once again be packed with kids, all with glasses on reaching out into thin air at the stuff floating around.....

Totally worth it.


----------



## JA Fant

Pioneer Elite ? Theta ?


----------



## Dr_jitsu

I purchased the "non-steroid" $500 Oppo more than 3 years ago. What has been really important for me is the ability to upscale normal (non blu-ray) DVD's.

I watch a lot of somewhat obscure foreign films that are only available as DVD's. The Oppo does a great job producing a remarkably high quality picture. I had some problems at first, CS insulted me but it has been well worth the money and effort.


----------



## mtbdudex

Counterpoint:
Are Blu-ray players a basic commodity now?
So many are under $100, really, what does "Top" imply?

Better "what", I ask seriously, not in jest.

Heck - with 4k Blu-rays coming out late 2015 who'd buy any "expensive", over $200, blu-ray player now anyway?


----------



## GoCaboNow

mtbdudex said:


> Counterpoint:
> Are Blu-ray players a basic commodity now?
> So many are under $100, really, what does "Top" imply?
> 
> Better "what", I ask seriously, not in jest.
> 
> Heck - with 4k Blu-rays coming out late 2015 who'd buy any "expensive", over $200, blu-ray player now anyway?


 +1

Going to ride my Panny 110 for a few more years and, hopefully, OPPO will have 4k at today's prices.


----------



## darthray

Oppo as serve me well.

Faster up-load of the content compare to the Sony and Panosonic in the days also well regarded.
Also got better service from Oppo (also after warranty).

Started with the 83 and now have the 103.

More money!? Yes
but well spend in my book if you can afford-it

I will keep suporting them.


Ray


----------



## mtbdudex

darthray said:


> Oppo as serve me well.
> 
> Faster up-load of the content compare to the Sony and Panosonic in the days also well regarded.
> Also got better service from Oppo (also after warranty).
> 
> Started with the 83 and now have the 103.
> 
> More money!? Yes
> but well spend in my book if you can afford-it
> 
> I will keep suporting them.
> 
> Ray


I was an Oppo fan from the mid-late 2000's, had 2 of their DVD up-converting players, their initial claim to fame.

Has there been a recent DBT of Oppo vs say $125 range Brand X?
I'd like to see it, as so many here are Oppo supporters.....


----------



## darthray

mtbdudex said:


> I was an Oppo fan from the mid-late 2000's, had 2 of their DVD up-converting players, their initial claim to fame.
> 
> Has there been a recent DBT of Oppo vs say $125 range Brand X?
> I'd like to see it, as so many here are Oppo supporters.....


Oppo custumer service was more then outstanding in my book.

My player would freeze.
They ask me to do the up-grade and did it.
Then they reply ship to us with a free $50 shiping label from Canada to the US.

I inform them it was out of warranty by a week or two.
They reply, it will treated as under warranty.

Got it back in a week!!!
When ask what was wrong, the answer was heavy tare from smocking since the 83 was sucking the air from the front to the back (the 103 is sealed).

Was it there fault? No it was mine but still took care of me with a shipping bill of $50 each way.

I think they got my buisness for life.

Ray


----------



## wyattroa

I am in the same boat, tired of using the PS3 and would like a stand alone player. I would love to get the oppo 103D, but I just can't pull the trigger on one thinking they will release a new model next year with all the 4k stuff coming out.


----------



## reinhold38

wyattroa said:


> I am in the same boat, tired of using the PS3 and would like a stand alone player. I would love to get the oppo 103D, but I just can't pull the trigger on one thinking they will release a new model next year with all the 4k stuff coming out.


Very helpful this thread, It´s time to change my old Panasonic


----------



## tgm1024

mtbdudex said:


> I was an Oppo fan from the mid-late 2000's, had 2 of their DVD up-converting players, their initial claim to fame.
> 
> Has there been a recent DBT of Oppo vs say $125 range Brand X?
> I'd like to see it, as so many here are Oppo supporters.....


I'm not a doubter of Oppo, but I would like an answer to this as well. These days, I would guess that the BD players are all in the "good enough" category. The Sony upscaling is wonderful, and my BDP cost < $100. The Oppos offer the Darbee thing now, perhaps that matters. {shrug}. I'm open to learning what the fuss is all about. Perhaps the modification kits available for Region Free BD's?


----------



## SXRDork

I'm an Oppo fan but I don't notice any difference in playback quality of my BDP-80 over my Sony BDP-S390. I actually rarely use the Oppo now. 

It might be possible that the Oppo upscales better but I rarely watch DVD anymore anyhow. When I do I have a competent AV receiver to do upscaling with Qdeo if the player or TV is not up to the task.

In this day and age, Oppo players have become a luxury item IMO. Almost a bling item. Is the next Oppo on my shopping list? Probably, depending on the timing of events. If someone asked me the best player to get I would tell them an Oppo.


----------



## tgm1024

SXRDork said:


> I'm an Oppo fan but I don't notice any difference in playback quality of my BDP-80 over my Sony BDP-S390. I actually rarely use the Oppo now.
> 
> It might be possible that the Oppo upscales better but I rarely watch DVD anymore anyhow. When I do I have a competent AV receiver to do upscaling with Qdeo if the player or TV is not up to the task.
> 
> In this day and age, Oppo players have become a luxury item IMO. Almost a bling item. Is the next Oppo on my shopping list? Probably, depending on the timing of events. If someone asked me the best player to get I would tell them an Oppo.


I'm only guessing right now, but so far the only reason I'd buy an Oppo is if the region free version of it were less cost than the region free version of (say) the Sony BDP-S1200. The prices of these things can sometimes get a little nutty if you purchase it with the RF kit installed.


----------



## 0xGK

Very satisfied with OPPO!


----------



## tgm1024

0xGK said:


> Very satisfied with OPPO!



Glad to hear it! 



......................................Why?


----------



## Dark Matter

tgm1024 said:


> I'm not a doubter of Oppo, but I would like an answer to this as well. These days, I would guess that the BD players are all in the "good enough" category. The Sony upscaling is wonderful, and my BDP cost < $100. The Oppos offer the Darbee thing now, perhaps that matters. {shrug}. I'm open to learning what the fuss is all about. Perhaps the modification kits available for Region Free BD's?


I'm on my second BDP-103. The 1st one had issues with playback; it had a pixelated mess across the bottom 1/5th of the screen, with several blu rays and dvds, so I send it back. 6 mos later, I worked my nerve up and bought another one, which I've had since about April. For the last 3 months or so, the disc tray has been closing itself, sometimes immediately after opening it, so it has tried to clamp down on a few of my blu-rays as I'm inserting them, much to my frustration. I finally had enough when it tried to "eat" my new Transformers IV blu ray disc, and I used the pre-paid label I had contacted them about a week ago. I baby my Oppo, as I do my other equipment. I dust every weekend, I have a special cloth for cleaning the Oppo, I even clean under it and behind it, it's on an open glass shelf with nothing on top of it or below it (besides the glass). No reason I should've gotten two faulty units other than bad luck I guess. Beta Firmware update didn't fix the tray issue, so hopefully it'll be back within a week or so. I've never had an issue with any other players in the house, but the Oppo has the fastest interface by far, best file streaming capabilities for audio and video, and the best upscaling. Most important, it has multi-channel outs, so I can get lossless 7.1 from my old pre-HDMI Onkyo receiver. If You don't use any medium that needs to be upscaled, don't need multi-channel out, don't need SACD/DVD-audio playback, and don't need the Oppo's HDMI inputs, you may as well get one of the other players people have mentioned. I need its HDMI input so my PC can use 7.1 surround for games. I love the player, but I wish I didn't have issues twice in a row, that I never had with any of the other 12 -15 DVD and Blu-Ray players I have purchased over the years (family man).


----------



## Pixel2064

I love my Panasonic DMP-BDT500 with is 2 HDMI output. If i had to buy a new one, maybe i'll give a try to OPPO.


----------



## 0xGK

tgm1024 said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> 
> 
> ......................................Why?


Pretty simple reasons. It provides an amazing picture, it's super configurable, and it plays everything I own. The remote is awesome. I'm happy with it.


----------



## esdwa

Call me weird...
Oppo name reminds me of cheezy kids game from one of South European countries. So no matter how people praise this brand or their products, I always refuse to buy it. There are many other comparable choices out there like Pioneer or Panasonic. These also
[/quote]
[...] provide an amazing picture, it's super configurable, and it plays everything I own.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tubetwister

I like the PS 3 slim here it's used for gaming and IPTV streaming . BD and upscaled DVD picture quality is very good Wifi streaming works well although the XMB browser is a little dated it works fine . Never owned an Oppo although lot's of folks like them they have a long standing excellent reputation. Most of my stored media including music except for DVD/BD rentals is played from hdd's over the LAN these days .


----------



## MCaugusto

I own an Oppo 103 which i bought just a few months ago and i am extremely pleased with its performance and unique features set; As an example of uniqueness how many universal players out there offer TWO HDMI inputs with full processing and volume control available on the remote control ?

Before dismissing such feature set as superficial, i learned how very/very precious it is when my Onkyo A/V processor needed to be sent away for repairs and by connecting the HDMI input in the rear of the Oppo to my computer and the HDMI input on front panel to my cable box (essentially the most used/watched content i have, together with blu-ray/DVD discs) I HARDLY MISSED MY ONKYO A/V PROCESSOR WHILE AWAY FOR REPAIRS, except for the lack of Audyssey MultEQ XT-32 equalization.

I was amazed and extremely satisfied with the Oppo 103 for having such capability and i realized why some users are even eschewing the need for an A/V processor when using an Oppo 103 considering it has two HDMI inputs, full analog volume control and all flavors of Dolby digital, THX, DTS, etc sound decoders built-in...Just connect its analog outputs directly to inputs on power amplifiers and the user is all set to go. Amazing indeed !

I did experience once a problem with my Oppo 103 with a single blu-ray disc which got stuck repeatedly on top of the tray door whenever pressing "eject" without first pressing "stop" and waiting a few seconds until the motor stopped spinning, but that only happened with a single, specific blu-ray disc, so i assumed the problem is unique; I wonder however if when pressing "eject" on Oppo players the unit does it so fast that sometimes the motor does not have enough time to stop spinning during the ejection process and the disc gets caught and stuck on top of the tray ? Hmm...


----------



## asere

I bought the 103D and love it.


----------



## Chrissy4605

I use a Visio BD player that works great. No bells and whistles but I don't need them either. I am more of an Audiophile than a Videophile.


----------



## MrEmoto

VegasSmitty said:


> *I have backed-up all my movies and my Samsung BD-C5500 plays them without any Cinavia BS.*


Hmm. I thought that Civavia was enforced in all blu-ray licensed players from 2012(13?) on. Is that not correct? 

Oh wait, I see. Your Samsung BD-C5500 is a 2010 model, right?


----------



## VegasSmitty

MrEmoto said:


> Hmm. I thought that Civavia was enforced in all blu-ray licensed players from 2012(13?) on. Is that not correct?
> 
> Oh wait, I see. Your Samsung BD-C5500 is a 2010 model, right?




Yep, older model.


----------



## MrEmoto

VegasSmitty said:


> Yep, older model.


If you like playing your backups, I would advise you to pick up another old unit soon as a spare, if you can, because eventually you will need a new one and the newer players all kill the good audio at around 20 minutes in. Unless you have another workaround.


----------

